# R34 GTR OEM Wheel fitment Pictures



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

I have searched the forum and not really found the pictures I'm after. I'm looking to keep the OEM wheels on my R34 GTR but wanting to space them out so they fill the arches. Just want anyone running this sort of setup to post a couple pictures up stating what size spacers they are using.

Thanks!


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

You will find that the general advice here is to avoid spacers for many reasons but the choice is yours, I've probably only ever seen 1 or 2 threads with the understanding the owner has used spacers on standard R34 alloys. Me personally am more comfortable with knowing my wheels are bolted to the hub directly rather then spacer no matter what 'special' material it's made of


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

I've read numerous threads about hubcentric spacers on many different cars and to be honest I don't see the great harm. I understand people's opinions though but just wanted to see if anyone had pictures of this sort of setup.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/421881-show-me-your-r34-gtrs-2.html

Page 2, post 25


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the link Jags. Just went to send a message to him but i have too few posts..!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I think they look like 20mm spacers


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Again, thanks for the help. Still got a few weeks until my 34 is ready to pick up so have time to sort them out!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

I had 30mm rear & 25mm front matey and they were exactly where I wanted them, let me see if I can find an old picture.


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

A picture of the 30mm spacers would be great, thanks!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Done, hope you can see the photos I attached!


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

If lowered, would the tyres catch the arches with that setup?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

N80Jamie said:


> If lowered, would the tyres catch the arches with that setup?


I had the Nismo S-Tune coilovers which were 3cm lower than oem and they were more than safe. I don't think you would want to lower your car that much otherwise it will look weird IMO. But yes if I wanted to stance my car they would have touched the fenders.


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Ye I'm not looking to 'stance' mine or anything like that. My car is reasonably low with adjustable coilovers but just trying to gauge the width. Here's a picture of mine:









Just trying to work out if those sized spacers would be okay at this sort of height, safely avoiding the arches. I may try 25mm front and rear.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

N80Jamie said:


> Ye I'm not looking to 'stance' mine or anything like that. My car is reasonably low with adjustable coilovers but just trying to gauge the width. Here's a picture of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning car you have there mate! You will be safe for sure with 25mm and if needed you can add a 5mm to the rear wheels to make it look wider. Just make sure to get quality hubcentric spacers not the cheap ones . Safety above all 
:wavey:


----------



## N80Jamie (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot, waiting patiently for it to land. Yes will most definitely be buying good quality hubcentric items. Thanks for the help


----------

